# Any comic book experts in the house??



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

I found a big box full of them in the house I'm painting, and I don't know a blessed thing about them. Seems to be a real mix of titles and age range.. I could use a expert here!


----------



## div2roty (Jul 15, 2011)

Eh, hate to call myself an expert, but I've set up at some of the more expensive comic cons in the nation to sell.


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, you could go to EBy, Advanced Search, check the Completed Listings Box, check the Price Highest First box and then type in the name of each one....If you have any #1's that could be good....Hope you find something good!  -Julie


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 15, 2011)

Barcodes, how many valuable collectiables ya seen w/ em ?


----------



## div2roty (Jul 15, 2011)

I got $800 for an Avengers #1 before, clearly not nearly as nice as bottles.


----------



## carobran (Jul 15, 2011)

i like the popeye one[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

there's some OK ones in here.. something to do when the power goes out... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

..


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 15, 2011)

Got a Superman # 1 hiding in there somewhere ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  BRIAN S.
> 
> Got a Superman # 1 hiding in there somewhere ?


 
 yeah those supper man # 1s aren't worth a plug nickle but I like to read them,if you don't mind I'll take it.


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2011)

NICE FINDS CYB ALWAYS LIKED THE MARVEL COMICS!


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 16, 2011)

First of all, are these yours to take? If so, I can direct you to a good collectors site. Looks like most of them are in plastic storage bags and are in good condition. Some of them appear to have white stickers on them. What do they say?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2011)

No, they are not actually mine, I was hired to help clean and renovate the house by the person who bought it. I volunteered to find out if this collection was worth anything, and so far it doesn't look that way. I had a nice chat with a fellow at the flea market today who gave me lots of info, and did some research on fleabay, and I'd say there's a few in the $10 range, maybe a dozen in the $5 range, and the rest are a buck a piece at best. So, he will either let me keep them or want them back.. either way, I'm not peeing my pants over it.. []
 There's lots of stuff in the house, we'll see what else pops up..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I'm not peeing my pants over it.. []
> There's lots of stuff in the house, we'll see what else pops up..
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

Not exactly what I meant.. I don't call my what else a what else, .. I call it  "..that which pops..."


----------



## peejrey (Jul 17, 2011)

HA!
 THE FCC IS GONNA HERE ABOUT THIS!!!!
 Anyway..we have a cool comic book shop in Nashville that has a table in the back of just odds and ends comics for 50 cents... But then there are the 1.00-5.00 comics, and then so on..
 I always love picking though the half priced ones[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

If I end up inheriting these, I'll send you some Peej.. you could consider this a bribe, to keep your threadly gleanings within the thread, where they are most at home..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 17, 2011)

Chuck do you think this one is valuable.Its about some guy named Washington who sailed across the Delaware river walked to New York City to the Garment district and complained about the socks coming out of their factories how they were inferior to the british knee high stocking socks he so dearly loved.Its a heart felt story of the turn around revolution in the fashion district at 34 th street.Soooooooooooooooooo is it valable or not


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

...cover value, that's about all...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 17, 2011)

Now here is a rare one from Britain,it is an old one too.Written by Lord Cornwalis.King George is played by Elton John[8D] who runs an all boys boarding school in London.He sends Lord Corholio to the colonie's to recruit new young boys to work in his castle.........................You dont wanna know the rest its a rea tear jerker!!![]lChuck will this bring any good coin?


----------



## LC (Jul 17, 2011)

When I was in the business of buying and selling a few years back , I tried dealing with comic books . I found it hard to get much out of them unless they were rare as well as having to be in super good condition to mint , hard to find them like that and when you do , they are usually what is considered common .

 The only comic book I ever had that I did fair with was a 1950 life story of the Baltimore Colts . They weren't mint but in what I consider was very good condition as for their age . I believe low book was 75 , forget now what the next two grades were . I sold them for sixty five dollars each , still have a few of them put up somewhere . I have a comic book price guide around here some place but have no idea where I have put the blasted thing .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2011)

Just for yuks I looked up the Commando Koalas. I thought the Beatles parody was cool. I guess even though #1 was as far as it went being from 1986 doesn't give it much appeal, $1.50


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 17, 2011)

If you end up getting them, if there is any "New Funnies" from the 1940's era, I would be interested.I see a lot of the newer issues, like what you have, but not the old ones. I've been trying to get my hands on one for a long time, they are hard to find but they don't fetch a whole lot of money....




 Whoa, the pictures huge. Oh well, it's easy to read now, no squinting.


----------

